# HOW? Beach or Lake and water aquascaping



## lilobee (Mar 28, 2012)

I've always wondered and curious to find out how these aquascapes are done:










How to create or represent the ocean in the picture above?






How to create the lake in this video at the 1:20 mark?

Would love to hear suggestions or links for references.

Thank you in advanced.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

In the photo, I think the ocean is simply a layer or white sand arranged to suggest waves.

In the video, the glass bottom of the tank is left exposed. It may have some type of colored backing under it. Many of the other effects are achieved with special lighting over and arround the tank.


----------



## lilobee (Mar 28, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. My first initial guess for achieving the lake in the video is a bare bottom just like you have mentioned. I don't know and not sure lighting can have the look of the ocean seen in the first picture.


----------



## Big_Fish (Mar 10, 2010)

there's a guy in Belgrade who goes by the name 'Octopus'
Slobodan Lazarevic. 
he does some 'underwater water' features with Quartz, acrylic, etc..
his tanks are the stuff legends are made of... including a couple the size of my fingernail. 

http://www.akvaristikayu.com/Octopus aquascaping/The secret life of water spring.htm


----------



## lilobee (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm speechless! ... that is another level of talent I'm not interested in because I know how much time you'll need to put in.


----------

